# Thoughts on X3?



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I saw a really nicely spec'd X3 at the Nurburgring last week and it got me thinking for when it comes to replacing the R32 next year. I'd wait for the 3.0 diesel which I'm told is around a year away.

Thoughts on this versus an equivalent 330D Touring? So far I've talked myself out of that option because the current 3 series is on the way out...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

X3 [smiley=sick2.gif]

I wouldnt buy a 3 series touring now due to imminent replacement.

Wait for new 330d touring (poss wait for 335d - not sure if this is confirmed) or buy X5.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

X3 is pointless and poorly styled - as heavy as X5 but with less room. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

You're still drunk. Go and have a lay down!

:roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I saw a really nicely spec'd X3 at the Nurburgring last week and it got me thinking for when it comes to replacing the R32 next year. I'd wait for the 3.0 diesel which I'm told is around a year away.
> 
> Thoughts on this versus an equivalent 330D Touring? So far I've talked myself out of that option because the current 3 series is on the way out...
> 
> ...


The new 3 series is out next may. So you can buy it then if you like it.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I've only seen one X3 on the road - I thought the X5 looks much better but I have to confess to not being a great fan of Bangle's styling in general. 6 series Coupe is alright though.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Thanks guys, I've sobered up now. Went out and played 'pub golf' last night and can't even remember going to bed 

Carl, I think your suggestion is a winner - it was the ride in your Touring at Anglesey that got me thinking. The new Touring doesn't look too badly Bangled and I didn't realise that there might be a 335D in the pipeline. 272HP and 413 lb-ft torque


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> X3 [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> I wouldnt buy a 3 series touring now due to imminent replacement.
> 
> Wait for new 330d touring (poss wait for 335d - not sure if this is confirmed) or buy X5.


2006 so I'm told for UK...


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

IMHO the X3 is an overpriced Rav4/CRV/Freelander type of car! :? 
I would wait for the A4 Allroad Quattro!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I really don't like the X3. Saying that I've seen ONE that looked half decent - it was a light metallic grey (not silver) and had completely colour coded bumpers.

However, still wouldn't touch one.

Damian


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> IMHO the X3 is an overpriced Rav4/CRV/Freelander type of car! :?
> I would wait for the A4 Allroad Quattro!


I would, but I HATE that new beardy corporate grille.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I would, but I HATE that new beardy corporate grille.


b3ves prefers 'em shaved. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

..or maybe just a racing stripe.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Are we talking Hollywood versus Brazillian? For me, the latter.. 

Anyway, after that brief aberration, I'm thinking more along the lines of Jampott and trading my R32 for a nice low mileage RS4. I've made up my mind already - Avus, Misano or Nogaro with silver leather, fully loaded incl Sat Nav and sunroof. How much do you reckon?

Cheers
Rob


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> Are we talking Hollywood versus Brazillian? For me, the latter..
> 
> Anyway, after that brief aberration, I'm thinking more along the lines of Jampott and trading my R32 for a nice low mileage RS4. I've made up my mind already - Avus, Misano or Nogaro with silver leather, fully loaded incl Sat Nav and sunroof. How much do you reckon?
> 
> ...


Â£27k to Â£35k

AMD have a 530bhp one for Â£42. Sure they could deal if you talk nicely.

I'm wanting to go the S4 Avant route, but finding it a tough decision at the moment...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Are we talking Hollywood versus Brazillian? For me, the latter..
> 
> Anyway, after that brief aberration, I'm thinking more along the lines of Jampott and trading my R32 for a nice low mileage RS4. I've made up my mind already - Avus, Misano or Nogaro with silver leather, fully loaded incl Sat Nav and sunroof. How much do you reckon?
> 
> ...


Not many low milers left these days. Swifts have a couple of more or less new ones, but both over Â£40k. In standard tune with about 20-30k miles you're looking at Â£31-34k I'd guess, with fully loaded at the higher end of that. If you don't mind nearer 50k miles then you should be around Â£30k. There are a couple of AmD stage 3 cars for sale on RS246, both done 42k miles, one at Â£33k one at Â£35k.

Btw fully loaded would include SatNav+ (different from SatNav), Sideguard airbags, auto-dipping mirror and sunroof.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers, I'll take a look. I'm in no rush so I'll wait for a good 'un.


----------

